# Jacky Lashtail



## brad12212 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have Jacky Lashtail babies and adult and i dont know how much each of them are worth. Could someone please help me????

Thnxs Brad


----------



## MrBredli (Dec 28, 2006)

Babies $50, Adults $100. Perhaps a little more...


----------



## brad12212 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok are you sure??


----------



## Lucas (Dec 28, 2006)

i think someone was expecting a little more.


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 28, 2006)

Personally i think thats a little steep for jackys.


----------



## brad12212 (Dec 28, 2006)

lol i waz thinking lyk $20 but 50- 100 WOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magpie (Dec 28, 2006)

I think off-licence dragons are not even worth that much.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 28, 2006)

Magpie said:


> I think off-licence dragons are not even worth that much.



Not for jackies, they live free in my garden. Price depends on what people want at the time and what area you live in. In Sydney, people will pay around $50 for hatchlings, esp. people who want something other than a beardie. Those in the know can usually get them for nix though.


----------

